# Floating on his side



## fscady (Apr 19, 2006)

I've had my "Squishy" for about two years now. About a week and a half ago I over fed him and ever since then, he's been on his side. All he does half of the time is float around. I've changed his water (which I do about once a week) and his temperature is about 75. I was thinking it was swim bladder but after a three day fast, he was still floating. I tried the pea thing and that certainly didn't work (he didn't like it). And up until three days ago, he still showed an interest in eating (but not now). I can tell you that he also hasn't had a bowel movement either during all of this. I'm at my wits end and he seems so miserable and I have no idea how to help him or if he's actually just slowly fading on me. 

Any help would be great.:help:


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Is he swollen anywhere? He is getting to be in the 'old man' stage if you have had him two years. His digestive track is probably a slowing down too.

I would completely fast him again for 48 hours and try the pea again. Be sure you give him the kind that have no salt added. Frozen are usually best. Blanche slightly in the microwave in a little dechlorinated water. Shell it and let it cool. Offer him about the size that will fit in the space of one of his eyeballs. A betta can go a week without starving. If you continue to feed him regular food, it only compounds his problem.

Until he 'takes care of his business', I would not feed him a regular diet. Bettas are notoriously finicky. He will eventually eat the peas, just keep offering them to him. Most bettas love them, it is probably just new and different.


----------



## fscady (Apr 19, 2006)

He actually hasn't eaten anything since Friday so the fasting thing isn't working. I tried the pea again but he just doesn't show any interest in eating at all. I don't want him to starve but I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## BettaMomma (Apr 20, 2006)

HI there!
One thing I could suggest in addition to what's already been suggested (which are great ideas!) is to add some epsom salt to his water. Also, if you can show him a mirror, does he react to it? Many times the "shock and poo" method works to get things moving. 

Hope he gets things moving quickly


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Something else you might want to consider is damage to his swim bladder. Sometimes when they are all 'floaty', they are having trouble with bouyancy. If their crammed intestinal tract is overloaded, it puts a lot of pressure on the swim bladder. I just may take him a bit to work out the problem. 

You could also try flightless fruit flies (live). The bigger chains carry them in the herp section. The exoskeletons act much as Raisin Bran on humans. In other words, he needs something that acts as a laxative. Just don't overload him.


----------



## fscady (Apr 19, 2006)

How do I know how much epsom salt to put in his water?( He's in a one gallon bowl.) He's still not showing any interest in food of any kind and he's still constipated, so at this point, I'm just watching him to see how all this is going to play out. 

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## fscady (Apr 19, 2006)

Well I'm sad to say that Squishy is no longer with us. He passed on May 10, two days before our state to state move. He was a good betta with quite a personality. He will be missed very much


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im sory to hear that.


----------

